# Newbie - starting IVF with ICSI soon



## misswoo (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi all,

New to this group. Just thought I'd drop by and introduce myself  

I was referred for IVF at Bourn Hall in December and had my last appointment in February. I am using their satellite clinic in Wickford and my EC and ET will be at Colchester. I chose to start my first cycle in May. In the meantime I have been taking the pregnancy pills and my OH has been taking the wellman pills. 

I am waiting for my period to start in May (currently due 18th) then i need to call to notify the clinic. 

I have been reading some posts to get some information about injecting but have noticed people say you start on day 21? I thought I would start injecting in May shortly after my period starts. Do people start at different times in the cycle?

Also not sure if i have an increased risk of OHSS as they counted 14 follicles and 16 follicles on my ultrasound in Feb. 

Miss woo


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi miss woo,
We are using Colchester Bourn.
I am not too sure about start date but thought it was a couple of days after your period. I have started my injections but they put me on the contraceptive pill for 2 months first to suppress everything. Am on day 2 of injections.
On my scan last week I had 20 on one and 15 on the other so understand your concern I too am very worried but they suggest you drink 2 litres of water a day which is meant to help.
Have have you found the clinic so far? Do you live close? X


----------



## misswoo (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Perla!

I was sure it was a couple of days after period but after reading some of the posts I was starting to doubt myself. Lol

How are you finding the injections? I am a little worried at mo. Hope it won't be too painful.

I am not much good at remembering to drink water. I try to make a conscious effort to drink often but it doesn't last long. I need to do something to change that. I may just carry a 2 litre bottle around everywhere with me so I can't forget.

I have found the staff to be friendly and efficient so far. I am in Southend so Wickford isn't too far for me. Colchester is probably about an hour away and I've yet to go there. Do they have plenty of parking? 

Hope all goes well for you x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi I buy 1.5 litre water bottle with our food shop and make sure I drink one of those a day! It's a good habit to get in!?
There are about 6 parking spaces there we have never had a problem getting parked. 
So will you go to Colchester just for ec and transfer?
Find the injections ok just look forward to getting them out of the way! 
Keep me posted x


----------



## misswoo (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes I believe only EC and ET as everything else should be able to do at Wickford.

Do you have far to travel to the clinic? 

Will keep you posted. Keep me posted too!   x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi We live in Chelmsford so not too bad. Ah ok so do you have to go to Colchester at all ? x


----------



## misswoo (Apr 13, 2014)

Only for collection and transfer as far as I'm aware.

Small world as Im in Chelmsford at the moment  lol x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Do you mean living or just today? 
Do you have an idea of a date for ec? Been looking at comfy things to wear for that x


----------



## misswoo (Apr 13, 2014)

Work in Chelmsford 

EC was estimated to be 02/07/14 but my last period was 3 days late so thats now pushed it back 3 days.  Got a little bit of time yet.

When is your EC planned for? X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh that's funny! I'm mine should be the very end of this month if all goes well x


----------



## misswoo (Apr 13, 2014)

Hope all goes well for you! X


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome to FF!!!

Hope you and your partner had a good Easter  Good luck with your first cycle in May.. not long to go now 

Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.
Here are a few links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together. 
Good luck!


----------

